

You Should Run Your Startup Like a Cult. Here’s How - MichaelAO
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/run-startup-like-cult-heres/?mbid=social_twitter

======
kelukelugames
“Your stock options will be worth more here than elsewhere.” “You’ll get to
work with the smartest people in the world.” “You can help solve the world’s
most challenging problems.”

I should make a catchphrase bingo sheet and bring it to interviews.

~~~
dkarapetyan
In the absence of anything real and tangible where every company is trying to
trick people into giving them free data so that they can go and sell it to the
highest bidder you most definitely have to run your company like a cult.
Otherwise people will see the whole thing for what it is and we can't have any
of that.

Also, the weird narrative of extremes that is prevalent in the startup
ecosystem is not helpful. Rockstars, ninjas, fanatics, cultists,
revolutionaries, etc. does not make for any kind of persuasive argument. Even
that article points out at the end it's more about making a mutually agreeable
arrangement between the employer and employee more than anything else but that
doesn't really make for a compelling headline when phrased in such reasonable
terms.

